# What's it Worth?



## Bonestock

Hello all,
I'm considering selling a guitar that was given to me as a gift last year. I don't play guitar, don't want to learn guitar and have no need for this beautiful instrument. It's an Ernie Ball Music Man Axis Supert Sport HH in Honey Burst with matching headstock (according to the label on the box). The guitar was purchased brand new from the dealer then presented to me. It was made in San Luis Obispo California and is still new in the box with all paperwork, hang tags keys and case. The warranty information card has never been filled out. This thing is 100% new. I honestly have no idea as to what I should ask for it. Any help will be much appreciated. See attached pics.


----------



## Bruce J

I need some more friends like you have as that's a very nice gift. You can see the original sales price in one of your pics, so that should give you a rough idea. You can also search eBay for most recently closed sales. It appears that something around $1,500 would be decent - discount it more if you want to sell it more quickly. But that's based on a very quick glance at a few for sale now.


----------



## Bonestock

Yeah Bruce, I was thinking around $1400. I'd probabley part with it for $1300 cash if someone was waving hundred dollar bills in my face.


----------



## surfsideperson

*Price*

I think that $1300 would about expected, for that guitar, however, if you wanna a fast sell somewhere in the $1100 range might be a little more productive- it is a used guitar-


----------



## TheRooster

that's Eddie van halens design, he used that guitar on tour along with a *frankenstrat* version of that model

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## baitbuckett

well did you ever sell it?


----------

